# Another catfish trip in Hopewell



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Well another beautiful day on the water . Hard to get bait today shad were scattered but none the less everyone I caught got eaten. Only one release citation today 39" with a small 22" girth lost two that I'm sure was. One took me in a log jamb came out on the other side splashed it's tail at me and said Goodbye as it snapped 40# line.. oh well  another took my 10" shad off the hook felt it for a few seconds . Four other fish landed 24",27",and a 33" fish .. all in all a nice day to be on the Yak :fishing:


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

sounds like you had fun. I hope to get some this week at chanco or hog isaland.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice! I can't wait to get back on the water again.

Good job.


----------

